# Two Hot Tamales



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

OK, as weird as this may seem, I just came to the realization a couple of days ago, that one show I haven't seen on the food network in quite a long time is, two hot tamales. does anyone know if the show is on another network, or what happened ?.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Here's what's posted on their web site. Looks like they are working on a PBS series.


----------

